# World of Steam



## jjb727

I guess the whole purpose of this thread is to share pics of your favorite steam locos. I'll share a few here and then add more as we go along. In all 3 of my photos, the steamers are Bachmann brand, one DCC OnBoard (4-8-4 GS4 Black SP loco) and the other just classic DC version (that would be my UP 4-4-0).


----------



## norgale

The pictures would be much more interesting if they were horizontal instead of verticle. Kinda hard to look at sideways. Pete


----------



## jjb727

norgale said:


> The pictures would be much more interesting if they were horizontal instead of verticle. Kinda hard to look at sideways. Pete



aww dammit...I swear the pics didnt look like THIS when I uploaded them to my computer. Idk what the uploader did, but it wasn't supposed to come out llke that 

I'm going to upload one of the pics again and hopefully the uploader won't screw it up -_____-


----------



## jjb727

ok, definitely the uploader because I made NO changes to the original photos and the site is still uploading them however it wants.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, some people complain about everything. 

I fixed the pictures and uploaded them again.


----------



## norgale

Gee gunrunner,how do you do that? Well at least I can see what he is showing us now.
So JJ those are nice looking steamers. Could you back off them a bit and take a shot of each one showing the whole engine and tender? I like the 4-4-0. Looks like my model of the old 'General' but can't see enough of the black one. Pete


----------



## norgale

Here's a picture of my Pacific 4-6-2 that needs repair. It's the only steamer that I have for now. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Gee gunrunner,how do you do that? Well at least I can see what he is showing us now.


I just downloaded his pictures and used Paint Shop Pro to rotate them, then uploaded them again.


----------



## mopac

I need to get some pics of my HO steam. This is the only pic I have in photobucket of a HO steam. Bachmann spectrum. DCC and sound.


----------



## norgale

That's really nice looking mopac. Someday I'm gonna have one of those BigBoys. Pete


----------



## jjb727

mopac said:


> I need to get some pics of my HO steam. This is the only pic I have in photobucket of a HO steam. Bachmann spectrum. DCC and sound.


That's VERY nice engine! Why the big pilot though?


----------



## jjb727

http://youtu.be/YjHzJpY44uA - My Santa Fe 4-8-4 Northern in ACTION!

 SP 4-8-4 GS6 and UP 4-4-0


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Geez, this a toughie for me! I will show off a couple good candidates!
Life Like/Proto 2000 Y6b








Rivarossi Casey Jones


----------



## jjb727

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Geez, this a toughie for me! I will show off a couple good candidates!
> Life Like/Proto 2000 Y6b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rivarossi Casey Jones


haha, its not a contest, its just sharing !


----------



## mopac

jjb727 said:


> That's VERY nice engine! Why the big pilot though?


All the big aticulated engines I have seen have big pilots. I tried to copy and paste a photo of a 1:1 2-6-6-2 but it wouldn't paste.


----------



## jjb727

mopac said:


> All the big aticulated engines I have seen have big pilots. I tried to copy and paste a photo of a 1:1 2-6-6-2 but it wouldn't paste.


No biggie, you can always bump this thread when you find a way to get it in here


----------



## trainguru

I love steam! I'll repost some of my images when I get around it to it! -


----------



## jjb727

trainguru said:


> i love steam! I'll repost some of my images when i get around it to it! - :d


awaiting!


----------



## jjb727

norgale said:


> Gee gunrunner,how do you do that? Well at least I can see what he is showing us now.
> So JJ those are nice looking steamers. Could you back off them a bit and take a shot of each one showing the whole engine and tender? I like the 4-4-0. Looks like my model of the old 'General' but can't see enough of the black one. Pete


I could certainly do that for you! Do you want just the engines or would you want to see something coupled to them?


----------



## jjb727

norgale said:


> Here's a picture of my Pacific 4-6-2 that needs repair. It's the only steamer that I have for now. Pete


cool!


----------



## New Berlin RR

trainguru said:


> I love steam! I'll repost some of my images when I get around it to it! -


Yea what ever happened to your Dreyfus or what ever kitbashes you were working on? are they still around?


----------



## trainguru

Still looking for a second Restoration Hardware Locomotive (I couldn't do it to my first one; it's got the box). I'm also working on finding more Streamliners (Varney and Penn Line), got any anybody? -


----------



## jjb727

Ok, so here are more pictures of some of my steam engines.

Bachmann- Santa Fe 4-8-4 Northern (1940-1950)









Bachmann- Union Pacific 4-4-0 American Steam Locomotive & Tender


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

This may not be the best or coolest engine in the collection but it has the most meaning to me, For a long while I had been the only one who worked on the trains, & when I stopped they just sat,I was a dumb teenager who for the time had lost interest......... well my uncle was over with his younger son & I gave them all to him, needless to say my Father was a little pissed, he just said they were not mine to give away, fast foward 10 or 12 years & he started getting back into it, so every time I saw trains in a house I was working at I asked to buy them, & a guy I worked with frequented yard sales & picked up a few boxes of stuff too, after a few boxes my dad told me to stop, it was mostly junk, at that point I stopped, it was my little way of makin up for giving the stuff away. well somewhere in that year of bringing him stuff was this, turned out to be a rivarossi . When he was boxing up all the stuff to transfer to my house the box with it in it was marked "Richies" engine! 
I miss the ole man! & this one I will keep!


----------



## jjb727

Like I told the other guy, its a thread for sharing, not competition. Your engine is definitely REAL good looking and I would love to own one of those myself!


----------



## jjb727

The front looks SOOOOOO GOOD!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Was sharing the story behind why it was my favorite, I meant in his collection as opposed to the collection of pics here????


----------



## texmaster

I'm very partial to steam. Not a fan of Deisel at all ever since I was a kid

LOVE big boys. 

My 2 O guage steam locos Ignore my commentary in the video 




My old Riverossi










My first MTH HO locomotive from their first line (not my pic)










My MTH big boy HO still on order because of MTH's foul ups in their production line










And very recent purchase, Broadway Limited 2160 USRA Heavy Mikado 2-8-2


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Some eye candy!


----------



## shaygetz

My AHM/Rivarossi Nickle Plate Berkshire...


----------



## shaygetz

Mantua 2-6-2 Prairie...


----------



## shaygetz

Canadian food store chain President's Choice Mehano Hudson with 'elephant ears"...


----------



## shaygetz

NWSL 18 ton Shay...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Thats NICE! 
I need some scenery for backround , makes them look even better! Rich.
Edit.........Wow I was a couple a posts behind, there all NICE!


----------



## shaygetz

I've whittled down a large portion of my collection this past summer, keeping only those locomotives that have a special meaning attached to them, I hope it doesn't appear like I'm showing off. Many of these have fond memories of good friendships and magic moments attached to them.

This would have to be the loco that started it all years ago, running around under my Christmas tree as a child. Sadly the original is long gone, but I've never forgotten what an impression an AHM/Pocher 4-4-0 American "Genoa" had on those little eyes, kept in honor of my father...


----------



## shaygetz

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Thats NICE!
> I need some scenery for backround , makes them look even better! Rich.


Thanks Rich...it's a diorama/switching layout I built just for pix like these...


----------



## shaygetz

For Rich...the NWSL 18 ton Shay in a more scenic setting...same diorama...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Thanks!
I'm gonna be driving you guys nuts with questions  if I ever get some of those tables to my house & actually start to plan a layout! :laugh: Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

AHM/Rivarossi "Big Boy", purchased online, it came to me poorly packed and badly damaged...mis-matched too as the tender and loco were 30 years apart in technology and detail. Took over a year to bring it back to this point. The weathering was done only to bring them together as I generally don't weather my steamers...


----------



## norgale

Very good picture Shay. You do have a knack for photography. Love the 4-4-0.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

A shay for Shay!
This one I will put aside for myself. next ones will be the ones my sons picked for them to have a little remberance of grandpa!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

My youngest picked this one!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

My oldest chose this!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

the forgotton son (the middle child) chose this!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I think the boys chose well, all good lookin engines.
The more I go through this stuff the more i want to keep, gonna be hard to decide on the steamers what to sell, he only had a few doubles there.
I need a bigger house! Rich


----------



## shaygetz

Your kids chose well...


----------



## jjb727

shaygetz said:


> I've whittled down a large portion of my collection this past summer, keeping only those locomotives that have a special meaning attached to them, I hope it doesn't appear like I'm showing off. Many of these have fond memories of good friendships and magic moments attached to them.
> 
> This would have to be the loco that started it all years ago, running around under my Christmas tree as a child. Sadly the original is long gone, but I've never forgotten what an impression an AHM/Pocher 4-4-0 American "Genoa" had on those little eyes, kept in honor of my father...


I don't think of it as "showing off". I think of it as "sharing" your interests in steam locomotives


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks, Jimmy, even though they're just as finicky to run as their real life kin, I still like to tinker with them...:thumbsup:

AHM/Rivarossi Dreyfus Hudson...


----------



## shaygetz

Mantua Classic Mallet, it came to me in pieces after taking a 3 foot header off of the original owner's layout...


----------



## shaygetz

Bachmann Mikado, one of their truly notorious plastic gear drives powered by a pancake motor, the same one they used in their trolleys...buyer beware. I already knew of the problems but bought this one anyway, the price was right and that Elesco feed water heater up high and the chunky bulldog look is just too cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Nice engines Shay. I like that mallet personally. Kinda low slung like a race car. Pete


----------



## shaygetz

Ah...what if Enzo Ferrari designed a sport model Mallet...:thumbsup:

Bachmann 80 ton Shay...my dad and I regularly went on rail fan excursions and had always planned to ride the Cass. When he died in 2003, that dream had never been realized so, when Bachmann offered their new Shay in Cass paint, I bought one, the only locomotive I've ever paid full retail for...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Another one I like, if you saw the color of my 'Cuda you'd know why! 
Rivarossi 4-6-2 heavy pacific Alton line


----------



## tjcruiser

That burgundy is a great color for an old steamer!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

*More steamers*

Unboxed a few more for pics today, when you do it this way you realize just how much stuff he had, sharing them with other people that appreciate what he loved to do fills some of the holes in my life his absence has left.
here's a few more enjoy! Rich.
This one's from yugoslavia!  (I don't know if thats good or bad!)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

A tyco


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

More of the mantua's, The Boston albany was in a red box, has lights front & rear & smoke the camelback was a kit


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

A Rivarossi


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Lost track, not sure what this is?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

But it has little men inside! choo choo charlie (my dad was a Charles) & his boiler man!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Franklin mint southern cresent, this may be a definite keeper too, I just like it!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Just to keep you on the edge of your seats  a peek at the last of the steamers, one more box to get pics of & post up! Should fill up any boring time I may run across in the next week or so! :laugh: Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Lost track, not sure what this is?


That is an IHB 0-8-0 switcher with booster engine on the tender, definitely a keeper. The front boiler plate is on upside down...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Some great looking motive power there!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

OOOpsy  I've noticed that they have come loose on a couple of the engines, Should they just "snap" in, or should I put a tiny dab of glue on them(after i set it right of course) 
there's a light in behind that one, but i'm sure the engine had to come apart to wire it, right? or maybe it was a stock item, so much to learn  Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

They just pop in, usually a groove is there to help line it up...

In other news, there's two low end Bachmann steamer boxes that have my attention...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I have that same exact Chessie steamer 'Cuda! Here is some eye candy from my collection:

Rivarossi Casey Jones:









Some Misc. Mantuas, a AC Gilbert 0-6-0 and Tyco 0-8-0 from my train show display:









Ken Kidder 0-4-0:









AC Gilbert 0-6-0:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Ok lets start with the box , wrong? it doesn't fit well in the plastic.










front is real loose, I can see what looks like a little dab of brown glue when it's off, brass bell missing?
noticed a light on the tender too. & that the bar that moves in the back came loose too.










& then i broke the connecting wire from the tender, guess I'll bring it back to his shop & see if my big hands can do little work, all the magnafying glasses & small tools are still over there!


----------



## santafe158

My one favorite HO steamer. My Bachmann Pere Marquette 1225 Berkshire

I also have an IHC CP pacific somewhere, but the berkshire is my favorite.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

shaygetz said:


> They just pop in, usually a groove is there to help line it up...
> 
> In other news, there's two low end Bachmann steamer boxes that have my attention...


Shay, I'll dig em out & get some pics for you!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Shay the bachmans...................Not sure the red one is in the right box?
Hmmm now that I look at the black one box says pensy? Wrong box too?


----------



## shaygetz

Alas, the 0-6-0 is standard Bachmann train set stuff...alas, sigh, groan...The red one is a an AHM/Pocher/Rivarossi 2-4-0 Bowker...very nice lokey, very wrong box...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru

*I finally got around to it!!!*

So here is some of my *"Crazy Mess"* of a collection of Steam!

My Bachmann New York Central Niagara.









My Penn Line E-6 4-4-2.

















And my most treasured locomotive (it seem's silly, but it's true!), my Sakai of Japan, Hudson & Pacific 2-6-2!

















I have only seen two others in online auctions, and I'd like to know more about the locomotive, and the manufacturer (this locomotive is really unique, as it has an engineer mounted in the driver side; I have another picture that I'll post when I find it). Could anybody tell me more about the locomotive and it's maker? It's really sketchy from what I've read. -  - Well, what do you think of the fleet so far? Please be G to PG. Thank you for your your time. -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Got a couple more What have we here units! I'm wondering if these are the ones he said he made up out of all the boxes of yard sale stuff I bought. if so then even if there of little $ value they would be on my keeper list!
here's the first one, seems like the tender gets screwed onto the engine, the wire on the same screw????


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

& this one looks like same type of loco/tender setup!


----------



## shaygetz

Mantua 4-6-2 Pacific and 2-8-2 Mikado, nice stuff...the Mike was a kit build, the Pacific could be purchased as a kit or fully assembled.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Do you know approx how old they are, I bought those boxes in the late 70's & since he packed em like that i figured first he cared about them & second he didn't buy em new!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Depends on drive type and tender cast material. Plastic cab and tender dates 
it late 60's to the end of the of the real Mantua company in 2001.Kit built dates to to the 80's. Nice pullers and run well once properly lubricated.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Whew, been busy here tonight, OK, it was more 1980 ish I got those boxes now that I think about it, I think there both cast units, pretty hefty in weight.


----------



## jjb727

wow, this thread has reached 8 pages! I thank you all for your participation!


----------



## jjb727

http://youtu.be/CQbK3JNYunII love these guys! So powerful!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Hey thanks for starting this, a place to share one of my dads passions with people who understand & to get some much needed schooling for a guy who lost touch, last time I actually set some up I was 12 or 13, couple a loops & I would try to shoot my exploding box car with the missile launcher! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Ok here's the upgrade kits, i found the paperwork for the Mikado & in that was one of the kit papers, looks like he did 4. Rich.


----------



## jjb727

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Hey thanks for starting this, a place to share one of my dads passions with people who understand & to get some much needed schooling for a guy who lost touch, last time I actually set some up I was 12 or 13, couple a loops & I would try to shoot my exploding box car with the missile launcher! Rich.


No problem! And I would sooooo love to see that "exploding box car"


----------



## jjb727

MUST HAVE MOOOOOOOORE!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

jjb727 said:


> No problem! And I would sooooo love to see that "exploding box car"


I have a couple of the Lionel exploding boxcars in O-gauge. They are kinda' like a mousetrap, you jiggle them too much and the fly apart.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

hwell: alass that was in our original collection that I gave to my uncle when I was 16 or 17.
Thats why I'm trying to identify what he actually got from the yard sale stuff I brought to him when he started back up years later. Just makes those pieces more valuable to me in memories than the brass, I'm not sure if any of those were inherated from his friend or if he bought them himself? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Gunrunner.... I can tell you the HO one was touchy, couple a tries to put it back together, sometime it would explode before I ever got it to the "target area" But every now & then you actually hit it with the missile , I spent a lot of hours playing with that!
Now back to the steamers, I got a couple more for yas! 
Union pacific 4-8-4


----------



## jjb727

RUSTY Cuda said:


> hwell: alass that was in our original collection that I gave to my uncle when I was 16 or 17.
> Thats why I'm trying to identify what he actually got from the yard sale stuff I brought to him when he started back up years later. Just makes those pieces more valuable to me in memories than the brass, I'm not sure if any of those were inherated from his friend or if he bought them himself? Rich.


would like to see pics for those


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

The second brassy! B&O p7 4-6-2


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

jjb727, do you mean the originals or the yard sale stuff I'm diging for?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Bowser kit......L.I. G5 4-6-0


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Bachman Norfork & Southern, he had an extra tender with this one?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Here it comes!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

The twin to the one my son picked!


----------



## jjb727

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Gunrunner.... I can tell you the HO one was touchy, couple a tries to put it back together, sometime it would explode before I ever got it to the "target area" But every now & then you actually hit it with the missile , I spent a lot of hours playing with that!
> Now back to the steamers, I got a couple more for yas!
> Union pacific 4-8-4


Im loving that steamer with the smoke deflectors! What type is it?


----------



## jjb727

RUSTY Cuda said:


> jjb727, do you mean the originals or the yard sale stuff I'm diging for?


Whichever you were referring to at the time you made that post.


----------



## jjb727

RUSTY Cuda said:


> The twin to the one my son picked!


He's got GREAT TASTE! What model is this?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I have no idea, maybe one of the gurus can chime in & tell us both!:thumbsup:
edit Now that you say that, it sounds familiar!
Wait a sec, didn't somebody say Challenger!!!!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Rusty, the extra tender is a water tender. Remember, NW had some good steam eating grades! I think the water tender was really for the excursions.


----------



## shaygetz

jjb727 said:


> He's got GREAT TASTE! What model is this?


A UP Overland Mountain in their classic "Greyhound" paint...:thumbsup:

The extra tender on the NS loco is an auxiliary tender as pointed out. You needed more water than fuel and these extended their range. Bachmann corrected the curve at the bottom of later issues...

They came in both freight and passenger colors and could be seen lashed to their Y6bs Mallets as well...I use mine for a coupler transition car.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Well I don't even know if we have any pics of the orig HO stuff, I have to hunt through the old photo albums, I'm also hoping to find pics of his O & O27 stuff, which he sold off long ago to get more stuff on our 8x4 table (he had much more room this time, than we did back then)
As for the yard sale stuff, I never even went through the boxes, just brought them to him. so i was hoping some of the stuff in the wrong boxes or homemade boxes came from that stuff, the only one i'm positive about is the firsf one I posted, the NY Central, i was hoping the 2 mantuas shay discribed were at least 2 more, now that I found that paperwork on one of em I'm not so sure!

This stuff may have been part of it, the way he packed it I thought it's not that great, but yet now that I look he put KaDees on most of em, 
there's about a dozen deisel engines & a couple a dummies in one box & freight in the other!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

AS opposed to this...............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

This might be an interesting piece, all I know is it's an american flyer,made in the USA!


----------



## jjb727

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Well I don't even know if we have any pics of the orig HO stuff, I have to hunt through the old photo albums, I'm also hoping to find pics of his O & O27 stuff, which he sold off long ago to get more stuff on our 8x4 table (he had much more room this time, than we did back then)
> As for the yard sale stuff, I never even went through the boxes, just brought them to him. so i was hoping some of the stuff in the wrong boxes or homemade boxes came from that stuff, the only one i'm positive about is the firsf one I posted, the NY Central, i was hoping the 2 mantuas shay discribed were at least 2 more, now that I found that paperwork on one of em I'm not so sure!
> 
> This stuff may have been part of it, the way he packed it I thought it's not that great, but yet now that I look he put KaDees on most of em,
> there's about a dozen deisel engines & a couple a dummies in one box & freight in the other!


I saw something I wanted in that box!


----------



## trainguru

*To Mister Rusty Cuda*



RUSTY Cuda said:


> This might be an interesting piece, all I know is it's an american flyer,made in the USA!


Mister Rusty Cuda, are you looking to sell the AF locomotive? I'm looking for a locomotive kit to try my hand at, and I am a steam man (rare for a High Schooler in this Day and Age!). Just shoot me a Private Message here on the Forum, I really am interested; I know a little about AF-HO so. -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Not for sale yet.
I don't know if all the parts are there, or if the motor works & there's no paperwork.
I want to research it a bit ( with the help of the knowledge ammassed at this forum) 
See what it actually is, if anyone might have build instructions that could be copied, see if he has any spare motors that would fit & so on. It might end up being my first build! 
Keep watching the stuff I put up, I'm sure I will come across a few steamers that need repair work, For now I'm selling off doubles only & most of those are mid to high end stuff. Thanks for your interest,Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

jjb727.......... What caught your eye , I'll pull it & take better pics, might be a surprise in it for you! 
Maybe i should start a deisel world post, I have a ton of those! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Not for sale yet.
> I don't know if all the parts are there, or if the motor works & there's no paperwork.
> I want to research it a bit ( with the help of the knowledge ammassed at this forum)
> See what it actually is, if anyone might have build instructions that could be copied, see if he has any spare motors that would fit & so on. It might end up being my first build!
> Keep watching the stuff I put up, I'm sure I will come across a few steamers that need repair work, For now I'm selling off doubles only & most of those are mid to high end stuff. Thanks for your interest,Rich.


Third row down on the left>>> http://hoseeker.org/gilbertmiscellaneous.html


----------



## shaygetz

RUSTY Cuda said:


> What caught your eye , I'll pull it & take better pics, might be a surprise in it for you!
> Maybe i should start a deisel world post, I have a ton of those! Rich.


Well...what caught my eye was those TYCO state cars...would you have Maryland and/or Delaware? ...there's a particular Minuteman car I'm looking for as well...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Shay I will dig around in the box & start a new thread as not to muck up the steamer thread any more! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks...I'm also looking for a rail gun car and 2 Virginia & Truckee coaches by AHM...:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru

*AF Hudson Information*



RUSTY Cuda said:


> Not for sale yet.
> I don't know if all the parts are there, or if the motor works & there's no paperwork.
> I want to research it a bit ( with the help of the knowledge ammassed at this forum)
> See what it actually is, if anyone might have build instructions that could be copied, see if he has any spare motors that would fit & so on. It might end up being my first build!
> Keep watching the stuff I put up, I'm sure I will come across a few steamers that need repair work, For now I'm selling off doubles only & most of those are mid to high end stuff. Thanks for your interest,Rich.


http://www.gilbertho.org/

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/151.htm

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/200.htm

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/112.htm

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/443.htm

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/31005.htm

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/31006.htm

http://www.gilbertho.org/rolling_stock/31045.htm

Mister Rich, I hope this helps out with the AF Hudson too. I've used this resource before, and it's really straight forward for what AF offered in their Hudson line. By the way, beware of AC current... *It's Shocking!* -  & :laugh: - I'm still interested in the AF Hudson myself though.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Ok, got the pics of the last of the steamers..........
First up will be the 3rd & final brassie...........
Samhongsa Lehigh valley & hudson river 2-8-2 mikado


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Just since i don't wanna open that box again, the trailing edges , only have 2 of these!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

the cab foward I will keep


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I have to work on my photography skills! 
John bull set...............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

zaa Big Boy!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

2-8-4 berkie, Richmond Washington


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Same in the Pere marquette, my keeper


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Ahh here's where I saw challenger...............4-6-6-4 delaware & Hudson


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Tyco mans Chessi twin.............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

& the grand finalli 0-8-0 switcher. Missouri Pacific line










Looks like he added lights in the cockpit tin foil as a reflector?










One more extra tender!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

American Flyer......... thanks for the links, i printed out all of the instructions seems to be 2 models in there(the ones Shay linked)
guru, a lot of models there, gotta see if there's a year imprinted anywhere so I can norrow it down! Tnanks,Rich.


----------



## trainguru

Mister Rusty, can you send me an email, of what's for sale and what's in the keep on the steam (I still would like to purchase that AF Hudson though; it's nice to have "American Made" model trains, and I'm looking for a kit, and it is a kit). -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Most of what went up on this post is ending up as keepers, one of the black union pacific mountains (elephant ears) will go up, the pere marquette is up now in member to member, I'm doingh one at a time or so, just check that section first. Rich
AF is still on the "Hold" list! Rich
I appreciate the Respect aspect of the Mr. but your makin me realize my age, so you can drop that! I answer to Rich, & since I'm know on the car boards as RUSTY Cuda, I also answer to either of those! Thanks, RIch.


----------



## trainguru

*Okay, Okay! No more Mister.*

Okay Rusty. -  - I'm only in High School, and my parents taught me to adress people I don't know well as "Mr." or "Mrs." It's force of habit, and I respect that the AF Hudson is on the "Hold" list. 

I collect and operate Vintage HO locomotives, and I prefer them to the new stuff in most cases, since it lasted this long, their makers did somthing right. I only get new stuff when models of whatever it is, don't exsist, or the old timers are really overly priced. 

I'll post more of my own collection soon. Let's get this tread back to a showplace for Steam! Shay, Gunrunner, Berlin, who's with me? I said "who's with me?!" (I know, I know, I'm being a little revolutionary, but that's life!) -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Yes, My collection is exhausted so I can no longer help, but I am really interested in this thread , so many variations, so many models, I'd like to gain more knowledge on the wonderful world of steam!:thumbsup: Rich.


----------



## C&O Railfan

C&O T-1. Sorry for the link. I can't figure out how to get a picture to just come up in a post.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

here ya go C&O I linked it to photobucket! 
Nice Loco!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Nice Keepers Rusty!*

Here are a 2-8-4 Berkie and my son's 2-8-0 ATSF consolidated and I'll post some more steamers that we have later. Rusty those Giants are very impressive...we have that 0-8-0 Harbor Belt as well, good yard switcher!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

wasn't so impressed with the first ten mineuts, but the rest of the game................ oh you meant the trains!  runs back off to La La land>>>>>>>>>>> :laugh: Rich.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Giants Rule!!*

Get Outta Here...Rusty is a GIANTS FAN...well guess what brother...I'm a displaced NYer in the Land of Cheese Heads and my veins BLEED GIANT BLUE!!! Go Gmen!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I'm an anomoly (sp?) I'm jets & giants man. I grew up in Queens, was comming of age when shea was built so I gravated towards Mets & Jets.Never much into the yankees. But I root for all NY teams, not like my kids, they root for one & against the other! Rich


----------



## norgale

Did you like the Brooklin Dodgers too?


----------



## jjb727

MacDaddy55 said:


> Here are a 2-8-4 Berkie and my son's 2-8-0 ATSF consolidated and I'll post some more steamers that we have later. Rusty those Giants are very impressive...we have that 0-8-0 Harbor Belt as well, good yard switcher!:thumbsup:


Good stuff! Sadly for me, I ran out of steam engines to take pics of, but I do want to keep this thread alive! Thank you for all your input, everyone!


----------



## trainguru

*It is the "World of Steam" after all...*

Here is some of my British Steam. I'll post some of my Netherlands/German Steam power later on!

My LNER N2 0-6-2 (minus the rear truck)! A fine clockwork OO/HO steamer and Gresley product. The model was by England's Trackmaster (not the Thomas toy kind!). - 









My LNER D49 4-4-0, another fine Gresley product. This one was made by Hornby in England (it says _"Made in England"_ on it! - ).









And finally my Airfix/Kitmaster BR Standard 4 2-6-0! A dummy, but very nice none the less. -


----------



## petey

*Steamers*

ShayGetz, 
Nice looking diorama. Obviously, natural light. Also like the basketball backboard.


----------



## jjb727

Very nice! BTW, Im still looking for a replacement of the pin knuckle for my SF 4-8-4. What can I use? I refuse to pay bachmann $15 bux for something that should be covered in the warranty.


----------



## mtoney

Here is my contribution to the thread, LMB brass, circa 1964 kit built Lake Shore & Michigan Southern (LS&MS) 4-6-0. Long and lanky ten wheeler!


----------



## petey

MT
That is a wonderful model.
Who is 'Mike's', and where?


----------



## petey

*Knuckle Pin-SF Northern*

JJB,
What part are you talking about?


----------



## buck71usa

Took my Marklin/trix New York Central light mikado to a local train show to see what it looks like with scenery around it! Looked beautiful to me.


----------



## buck71usa

I know this isn't HO scale but thought it was super cool! It is a full functioning steamer that was @ a local train show! For a size comparison that's my son he is 3'4" tall and this thing makes him look tiny!


----------



## mtoney

Mike's locomotive backshop is my home based model train repair shop. I pretty much handle all the local model train repair, dcc installs, some dcc/sound installs and all the brass as the other gentleman in town wont touch it. I actualy prefer to work on brass over some of this new stuff from China. Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Buck,

That's a great looking streamlliner. That's a scaled Norfolk & Western J Class, right?

TJ


----------



## buck71usa

Yes sir! I didnt get a chance to talk to the owner but it was coal fired and had steam coming out! Very nice unit alot of man hours to put that together!


----------



## jjb727

Theres enough steam engines to keep this thread bumped, so show whatever else you got new/used. Thanks!


----------



## petey

OK, here's four of mine.

three H8s---one triplex----one 2-6-6-2


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

trainguru, an ebay auction you may want to watch! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261114589877?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## jjb727

petey said:


> JJB,
> What part are you talking about?


The small, metal pin from the tender that goes into one of the holes in the locomotive's draw bar.

My Bachmann 4-8-4 SF Northern is missing this piece.


----------



## jjb727

petey said:


> OK, here's four of mine.
> 
> three H8s---one triplex----one 2-6-6-2


i like that gold one!


----------

